# Great Dane Graphics Offers New CutUps Occupations Pack For Cutters



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cater to a wide range of small businesses with logos you create using a brand new vector graphics clip art collection called Stahls’ ID CutUps Occupations Pack. This new package, designed and offered by Great Dane Graphics, is a great way to save time when offering heat-applied graphics created with a cutter. This handy clip art collection offers 150 unique images on a CD that are specially designed to cut and weed easily. 

Occupation artwork themes include florist, bar, electrician, hair dresser, medical, dentist, tailor, landscaper, home repair, restaurants, and many more. Designs come in CorelDraw® and EPS formats and can be used with a vector graphics program on a Mac or a PC. Open the image, add text, choose a material, and it’s ready to cut. 

Each image is available in a detailed 10-inch format, as well as a corresponding 3-inch version for smaller applications, such as caps and left chest logos, giving you a total of 300 images. The Starter Pack includes assorted designs from a variety of categories, including animals, baseball, celebrations, fire-police, occupations, and more.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, print and cut) dye-sublimation, digital transfers (inkjet and color laser), or embroidery digitizing. Other products include CutUps stock art for vinyl cutters, Vector Clip Art catalog, T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, digital Photo Frames, and Learning Photoshop training DVD.

Stock art designs can be purchased individually or, to save money, are offered in packages or libraries. Go to Great Dane Graphics to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, e-mail [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836


----------

